# Super Valu Getaway breaks



## Bronco Lane (14 Apr 2010)

Has anyone stayed in a decent hotel recently that is associated with the Super Valu breaks. Have built up some points and would like to use them.


----------



## Boyd (14 Apr 2010)

I stayed in the http://www.delphimountainresort.com/ over Easter. Really nice spot with mix of outdoor activities & relaxing spa/restaurant/bar. Very nice rooms too, most over two floors. Its worth noting there is no TVs there or phone reception, think its supposed to be "holistic/relaxing" etc, there is WIFI alright though.


----------



## oldtimer (14 Apr 2010)

I have stayed in many of them. What location have you in mind?


----------



## Bronco Lane (15 Apr 2010)

Not sure. Probably Connemara or Killarney. Maybe Waterford. Might consider a back to back with either SuperValu or another supplier such as DID or An Post breaks.

Any other suppliers of breaks at low prices?


----------



## Boyd (15 Apr 2010)

LIDL do them as well


----------



## suemoo1 (15 Apr 2010)

Bronco Lane said:


> Not sure. Probably Connemara or Killarney. Maybe Waterford. Might consider a back to back with either SuperValu or another supplier such as DID or An Post breaks.
> 
> Any other suppliers of breaks at low prices?


 
lidl breaks 49e b&b plus 2 course meal. great value, kids free, just pay for their food, great range of hotels, used it easter sun for roganstown, cant go wrong with that!


----------



## oldtimer (15 Apr 2010)

The lidl breaks are very good value but must be booked by 30th April. Many of the better hotels are booked out - best remaining is [broken link removed]  in Cork. I recently stayed in Killarney at 4* www.riversidehotel.ie. Nice, a little quiet but centrally located. You mention Connemara - I saw great offers available in yesterday's Irish Times at the www.connemaracoasthotel.ie . Give them a ring - it included activities, walks, dinner, bed and breakfast for 3 nights with 4th night free.


----------



## Fiskar (15 Apr 2010)

the Station house hotel in Cliften, spot on especially if you children. nicely located in connemarra. we did this one last year


----------

